# Tavira, 29 de outubro de 1983



## gtrp (11 Out 2020 às 00:49)

O que terá acontecido em Tavira a 29 de outubro de 1983???
Segundo os arquivos históricos mais antigos do IM (atualmente IPMA) alojados no archive.org foram nada mais nada menos que 180 mm(!) em Tavira para esse dia, mais do que os 164 mm registados em Faro seis anos mais tarde, a 13 de outubro de 1989 ou mesmo o acumulado brutal (não sei ao certo o valor) que provocou a maior cheia de sempre nesta cidade do sotavento algarvio, a 3 de dezembro do mesmo ano.
O que terá mesmo acontecido neste dia em Tavira para se ter registado tal acumulado???
Uma depressão de cut-off parecida com aquelas que afetam o Mediterrâneo todos os anos no outono??? Hum... talvez será esta a razão!!!
Alguém consegue disponibilizar, aqui no fórum, cartas meteorológicas ou imagens de satélite deste dia (a Eumetsat já existia na altura, com imagens disponíveis desde 1981)???


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2020 às 13:51)

gtrp disse:


> O que terá acontecido em Tavira a 29 de outubro de 1983???
> Segundo os arquivos históricos mais antigos do IM (atualmente IPMA) alojados no archive.org foram nada mais nada menos que 180 mm(!) em Tavira para esse dia, mais do que os 164 mm registados em Faro seis anos mais tarde, a 13 de outubro de 1989 ou mesmo o acumulado brutal (não sei ao certo o valor) que provocou a maior cheia de sempre nesta cidade do sotavento algarvio, a 3 de dezembro do mesmo ano.
> O que terá mesmo acontecido neste dia em Tavira para se ter registado tal acumulado???
> Uma depressão de cut-off parecida com aquelas que afetam o Mediterrâneo todos os anos no outono??? Hum... talvez será esta a razão!!!
> Alguém consegue disponibilizar, aqui no fórum, cartas meteorológicas ou imagens de satélite deste dia (a Eumetsat já existia na altura, com imagens disponíveis desde 1981)???



Sítuação típica de cut-off a SW de Sagres.


----------



## gtrp (11 Out 2020 às 22:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sítuação típica de cut-off a SW de Sagres.



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento... Percebe-se perfeitamente o porquê de ter chovido tanto que desencadeou este brutal acumulado... Deverá ter sido uma sucessão de células de forte atividade ou mesmo supercélulas que atingiu Tavira em cheio, do mesmo género desse 13 de outubro de 1989 em Faro...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2020 às 23:23)

Algumas estações do INAG/SNIRH desse dia:

Picota (Tavira): 175 mm
Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo (Tavira) - 90.2 mm
Quelfes (Olhão): 140 mm
Olhão: 122 mm
Faz Fato 130 mm
Estoi (Faro): 82 mm


----------



## gtrp (12 Out 2020 às 20:47)

Pelos acumulados registados em Olhão, Quelfes e Picota, principalmente esta última, comprova-se de facto a credibilidade dos 180 mm registados em Tavira nesse mesmo dia!!!


----------

